# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Longontsteking/Pneumonie - Artikels

## Agnes574

Longontsteking

Een longontsteking (pneumonie) is een infectie van het longweefsel veroorzaakt door een virus of een bacterie. Hoewel de meeste virussen doorgaans alleen een verkoudheid veroorzaken, kunnen ze bij een verminderde weerstand ook een longontsteking veroorzaken. De meest voorkomende verwekker van een longontsteking is de bacterie Mycoplasma pneumoniae. 

Verwekkers van longontstekingen komen de longen binnen doordat ze worden ingeademd. Ter plekke veroorzaken zij een ontsteking van het longweefsel. Bij de twee meest voorkomende vormen van longontsteking is alleen het gebied rondom de bronchiïeen (de kleinste vertakkingen van de luchtwegen) ontstoken, of er is een gehele longkwab of de gehele long aangetast. 

Longontsteking begint met een irritatie van het longweefsel. Dit is te merken doordat de ademhaling versnelt, pijnlijk is en oppervlakkiger wordt. De borst doet pijn en daarbij komt meestal keel- en hoofdpijn voor. De ontsteking veroorzaakt koorts, waardoor je gaat transpireren en rillingen krijgt. Je gaat slijm ophoesten, mogelijk met bloed. Dit komt doordat de wanden van de longblaasjes (de zogeheten alveoli) zwellen of kapotgaan. Bloedplasma en rode en witte bloedlichaampjes uit kleine bloedvaten in de longen vullen vervolgens de ruimte. Het betreffende deel van de long wordt hierdoor relatief hard en is tijdelijk niet functioneel. 

Er zijn verschillende vormen van longontsteking. Er is een vorm die vooral voorkomt bij kinderen en jonge volwassenen. Een andere vorm veroorzaakt longontsteking bij mensen met een verminderde weerstand. Dit is nogal eens het geval bij mensen met AIDS. 

Een bijzondere vorm van longontsteking is Q-koorts(zie artikel hierover hier op MediCity). De verschijnselen zijn hoge koorts, hevige hoofdpijn en neuscatarre (=ontstoken neusslijmvlies). Deze vorm van longontsteking wordt veroorzaakt door een micro-organisme (Coxiella burnettii). 

Kinderen jonger dan één jaar, mensen boven de 60, mensen met diabetes, rokers en alcoholisten lopen een groter risico om een longontsteking te krijgen. Als je vermoedt dat je een longontsteking hebt, bezoek dan snel de huisarts. Deze kan je onderzoeken en eventueel een rontgenfoto laten maken die uitsluitsel geeft. 

Goedgekeurd door: N. van Hasselt, arts 
(bron: gezondheidsplein.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Longontsteking: algemene informatie
Ondanks het afweersysteem van de longen tegen vreemde indringers (denk aan de trilharen die de luchtwegen schoonhouden, de hoestreflex en de fagocyten, afweercellen die de indringers doden) komt longontsteking veel voor.

De ontsteking is soms beperkt tot een bepaald gebied, maar kan ook verspreid zijn in de hele long (broncho-pneumonie). Vochtophoping in de longblaasjes verhindert de zuurstofafgifte aan het bloed, waardoor de lichaamscellen zuurstofgebrek krijgen en in ernstige gevallen tenslotte ademstilstand kan optreden. Antibiotica zijn effectief, maar er hebben zich inmiddels bacteriesoorten ontwikkeld die resistent/immuun zijn voor penicilline en andere middelen (ze hebben zich aangepast en kunnen er nu dus wel tegen, iets dat erg gevaarlijk is en moet worden vermeden).

Longontsteking is vooral gevaarlijk voor ouderen en verzakte patiënten. De prognose is bij vroegtijdige behandeling uitstekend. Voor ouderen en mensen met verhoogd risico is vaccinatie mogelijk, waarbij bescherming ontstaat tegen de 23 verschillende streptokokkenstammen, die in de meeste gevallen de oorzaak zijn.


Symptomen van longontsteking
Bezoek een arts indien nodig.Dit zijn de meest voorkomende symptomen bij de ziekte:

*Vrij hoge koorts en koude rillingen. 
*Hoesten met bloedig sputum en pijn bij het ademhalen. 
*Kortademigheid; hoofd-, keel- en spierpijn. 
*Zwakte, vermoeidheid en onwelzijn. 
*Hevig transpireren; gebrek aan eetlust. 
*Ademnood, blauwe huidskleur, verwarring. 


Oorzaken van longontsteking
Dit zijn de meest voorkomende oorzaken van de ziekte:

*Virale of bacteriële infecties door inademing 
*Vooral bij AIDS-patienten soms schimmels of parasieten. 
*Bacteriële infectie via het bloed. 
*Inademing van irriterende stoffen. 
*Inademing van braaksel als gevolg van bewustzijnsverlies. 

Risico's - risicofactoren
Roken, oudere of zeer jonge leeftijd, ziekenhuisopname, operatieve ingrepen, chemotherapie, immunosuppressiva en langdurig gebruik van antibiotica zijn risicofactoren. Bij zeer ernstige ziekten is de kans op longontsteking groot. Dit komt doordat longontsteking optreedt als complicatie van andere ziekten of indien de patiënt al een verlaagde weerstand heeft.


Preventie van longontsteking
Hoe kunt u longontsteking voorkomen?

*Niet roken; bij verhoogd risico is vaccinatie die langdurige bescherming biedt, veelal effectief. 
*Een jaarlijkse griepprik wordt aanbevolen. 


Onderzoek voor het stellen van een diagnose
Wat voor onderzoek kan er worden gedaan?

*Ziektegeschiedenis en lichamelijk onderzoek kan worden uitgevoerd. 
*Kweek van bloed en sputum; röntgenonderzoek. 
*Soms is biopsie van het longweefsel nodig. 


(Zelf)behandeling van longontsteking
Hoe kan longontsteking worden behandeld?

-Een antibioticakuur die afgemaakt moet worden; bij voortijdig stoppen kan weer een longontsteking ontstaan. 
-Bij schimmelinfecties wordt een anti-schimmelmiddel zoals amfotericine B toegepast. 
-Ribavirine, acyclovir en ganciclovir zijn effectief bij sommige virusinfecties. 
-Pijnstillers tegen koorts en pijn; gebruik deze OTC-middelen alleen in overleg (OTC-middelen= zonder recept verkrijgbaar bij bijvoorbeeld de drogist). Neem bij droge hoest een hoestdempend middel dat dextrometorfan bevat. 
De dokter zal u leren vastzittend slijm te verwijderen met houdingsdrainage. 
-Stoombaden, luchtbevochtiging, acht glazen water per dag om vastzittend slijm los te maken. 
-Bedrust tot de koorts afneemt; ziekenhuisopname kan vooral in het begin worden aanbevolen omdat longontsteking zeer plotseling kan verergeren. 
-Soms wordt zuurstof toegediend of kunstmatige beademing toegepast. 
-Bij thoracentese wordt via de thoraxwand met een holle naald vocht rond de longen weggezogen. 

Een aantal van deze middelen is verkrijgbaar bij de gangbare drogisten.

Naar de dokter met longontsteking
Ga naar een dokter bij verschijnselen van longontsteking met koorts, kortademigheid en bloedig sputum.
Spoedgeval: bel onmiddellijk een ambulance als ademnood ontstaat of de huid blauw wordt.

(bron: mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl)

----------

